# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  How to patch a small hole on the brick wall

## gamesover

There is a small hole on my brick wall. It is around the corner, probably hit by some hard things. 
I think I shall take similar way of https://www.bunnings.com.au/diy-advi...-patch-plaster to fix it. 
Can I buy https://www.bunnings.com.au/uni-pro-...iller_p1210281 to directly fill the hole and then paint the color? 
I notice some patching material comes with a color like https://www.bunnings.com.au/earl-s-m...white_p1661244. 
Unfortunately, my wall color is some sort of cyan. I cannot find any patch material has such a color. So I have to paint after patching, right?

----------


## johnc

Yes, fill it, let it dry, sand it flat and paint. See if you can get a flake of paint so they can colour match and you should be able to get a sample pot. You can also use jointing compound, obviously the smallest quantity you can buy.

----------


## debunk

hi looks like you have hardwall plaster there? If you were doing a larger scale you can purchase powdered hardwall plaster which is almost pure gypsum, same recipe used since ancient times.  Mix with lime putty to get original old finish..... Obviously not what you're after in this case but worth mentioning...

----------


## Uncle Bob

Put a framed picture over it  :Wink:

----------


## Marc

I agree, a picture will do the job ... otherwise ... leave it as it is. With time it will become part of the background and you will no longer see it. Guaranteed.  :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

You could try painting over it without filling (even in a paint that is close but not a perfect match - like a sample pot  flat paint).   
Then wait a few weeks and see if it still worries you.  If it does, fill and paint it. 
I tend to use powdered filler - really easy to sand and cheap and not as shiny when dry. 
But just use what youve got.

----------

